# cost of internet access at OLCC?



## senorak (Jun 14, 2008)

I've been reading previous threads and the reviews...and while some mention internet access (dial-up in rooms; internet cafe in West Village area)......I couldn't find any specific cost.  We usually bring a laptop when we travel, and DH will need to check in w/ his realty business, and I will need to check in for our flight home.  We do not plan to use the dial up (too slow).  However, several of the posts mentioned the "expense" of the internet cafe.  Is this the only place at OLCC to get high speed?  And, does anyone know the cost (if you have your own laptop)?  We are trying to pack as little as possible, so need to decide if we are bringing the laptop.  

Thanks.

DEB


----------



## timetraveler (Jun 14, 2008)

you can use you laptop in our internet cafe's.  pricing is per hour, day or for the entire week.   I know plans start as low as $6

We have 2 of them.  One at RI and one at the West Village Clubhouse.


----------



## gjw007 (Jun 14, 2008)

I believe the cost is $48 for the week but if you don't mind a little drive, on 192 on the right hand side as you are driving toward Highway 27 (it is in the shopping center with a Publix next to Summer Bay) is a library where you can use the Internet for free.  Also, if you aren't aware of it, if you take a right on 27 (heading north), at the first stop light on 27, take a right and you will see a Wal Mart which also has a large grocery section.


----------



## luv2vacation (Jun 15, 2008)

We used the library when we were at OLCC.  It wasn't far at all.


----------



## ajsmithtx (Jun 15, 2008)

I just left OLCC this past Fri.  I rode my motorcycle to OLCC, so I decided not to bring my laptop, I used the three day $36.00 plan.  My plan started on Monday at 9:45am and ended at 9:45am on Thursday.  I used my smartphone during the weekend for e-mail. The cost is $70.00 for the entire week, $5.50 per half hour, I believe the cost per day is $16.00.  I did not check the prices for using a personal laptop.


----------



## Stu (Jun 15, 2008)

*Why so high?  Ask your Board.*

I'm an owner and Director over at Cypress Pointe Resort just down the road.  The WFi there works in all units, the Clubhouse, Pool area, and will also work in the new recreation and picnic area now under construcion.  The charge is $4.95/day or $19.95/week.  And it's only remained at that level to help cover continued upgrades and new service equipment.  Plug in Ethernet bridges are also available upon request for owners without WIFi cards.  

If I were an owner at Orange Lake, I'd inquire with their Board of Directors why service is so expensive.  Maybe they can justify it but you won't know if you don't ask.

Best regards, Stu Schwartz


----------



## senorak (Jun 15, 2008)

Yikes!!!  Wasn't expecting such a high price!     That is utterly ridiculous!  Not sure if we will bring the laptop now....doesn't seem worth it.  Maybe we will have to take the TS tour....just to be able to have $$ to pay the internet cost.   

Okay....what else will I be "nickeled and dimed" for?  Please tell me the mini-golf is still "pay one price for the week"?  My kids LOVED that activity the last time we visited....and I think it was only around $30 for the week.  If it is now "pay as you play", that will definitely limit their time w/ golf.  And the tubes for the Lazy River....I know, $7 or so per day.....is there a weekly fee?  Family fee?  

DEB


----------



## wise one (Jun 15, 2008)

Why do resorts feel they have to charge for wi-fi?  And when they do, why is it so high.  I only pay about $35 a month for my roadrunner service including wi-fi at home.

We have a resort in TN that has wi-fi in the member's clubhouse and it carries outside by the pool.  The cost is $0.00 per hour/day/week.  It is covered in the maintenance fees.  

We also have a resort in FL that has a computer in the lobby to use for free.

When we stayed at Fairfield Glade in 2006, there was free wi-fi in the registration area and free in the shopping area.

Most motels that I go to include wi-fi at no extra cost in the room rate.

WHY do our resorts feel they have to charge?


----------



## ira g (Jun 15, 2008)

*We were ripped off for $9.95 per day at Shell Starr Pass*

It was $9.95 per 24 hour period directly with a company called wayport. To me this was excessive.


----------



## timeos2 (Jun 15, 2008)

*In 5 more years ir may be like TV is now. Included in the annual fees*



wise one said:


> Why do resorts feel they have to charge for wi-fi?  And when they do, why is it so high.  I only pay about $35 a month for my roadrunner service including wi-fi at home.
> 
> We have a resort in TN that has wi-fi in the member's clubhouse and it carries outside by the pool.  The cost is $0.00 per hour/day/week.  It is covered in the maintenance fees.
> 
> ...



There is an ongoing and very legitimate debate at most resorts about Internet access and the cost (if any) to owners and guests. One school (and I am most definitely an alumni) says people expect it to be available and at low or no cost.  Others say resorts are for vacations and you'd be nuts to bring a laptop or use a PC rather than "getting away from it all".  I see the view but I don't subscribe. 

Once the decision is made to offer Internet then the question becomes what if any charge.   5 years ago when Cypress Pointe was one of (and possible THE first) timeshare to offer high speed internet in the rooms there was no question that the service would cost money for those that used it.  It wasn't like a phone or TV that was an expected part of the annual fee for all owners - the only way it can be "free" at a timeshare (the owners pay the bills). 

Since then the system at CPR was upgraded to WiFi in 2004 and just this past month to a totally new fiber optic based infrastructure and high power WiFi throughout the resort. Those upgrades cost owners over $100,000!  So when the question came up again about pricing (Free or charge) the Board had to weigh all factors into the decision.  It was decided that in room access is still not at the level of phone or tv where every owner has to pay if they use it or not. A reasonable fee structure ($4/95/day OR $19.95/week) would help recover the large capital outlay made and put the costs on those that actually use the service.  While that may not be the perfect answer nor will everyone agree with it the approach seems fair to all.  We are also installing a new business center area in the Clubhouse which has PC's, printers & fax services (there are charges for use) for those who don't want to bring a laptop along but need at least some access.  

That $100,000 number was for a small (by Orlando standards) resort with a relatively compact footprint to cover. I cannot even hazard a guess what a service at that level would cost to install at a mega resort like OLCC or Wastegate.   On the other hand since they do have such limited areas that offer service I also would question fees as high as those quoted. Seems like  someone is making big money off a service that should be offered to owners/guests at or near cost.


----------



## gjw007 (Jun 15, 2008)

I left OLCC a little over a week ago.  I don't remember seeing $70 for the week but it was $6 or $7 for one hour, $16 for the day, and $48 for the week.  I only glanced at the price so my memory may not correct.  Either way, it is still too high in my opinion.  As a comparison, these fees were consistent with what most other resorts had charged, give or take a little here, such as DVC.  In March, DVC no longer charges owners for the use of Internet when staying at a DVC resort.  I did like staying at the Hilton GVC where there was no fee and for resorts where there was a fee (Summer Bay building 5 as an example), I use the library. 

I do agree that there are two schools of thought;  One is to keep costs down for the owners so why should owners pay for something that they don't use and the  other is that the amenities sell the resort and are expected when guest check in therefore the resort should have these.  Internet access falls into the first category whereas large screen TVs, DVRs, etc. fall into the second category.  For OLCC, the rental of tubes for River Island is done using the first category but it really is in the second category.

The key cost is probably not the equipment as that is a fixed cost and can probably be done reasonably inexpensively especially if everything is WiFi but the cost of a service provider is an uncertainty and what they wish to charge can get prohibitive.  If they see a resort with 2600 units and want revenue from the 2600 units, then the cost can rise very quickly.  Because of this, many resorts will let a third party come in, install the Internet connections, and set up a rate with the resorts getting a fee.  It is probably the least expensive and the least risky route for the resort but the most expensive route for those who use the service.  For the resort, it now has the ability to provide Internet access, avoids high outlays of cash, and doesn't need the technical staff to maintain the equipment.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 15, 2008)

Gary, are exchangers at DVC going to continue to pay for internet service?  I think it should be included in the $95 we pay.  Rick and I have annual passes, so the free parking in the parks is not a savings for us, and we rent a car, so we don't use their transportation, even from the airport.  I wish they would stop charging for internet because it is excessive.   

If it is $48 for a week at OLCC, I think that is reasonable.  Our good friend and his mom are staying at OLCC River Island in October, and I know internet access is very important to him because he is a computer geek.  He won't mind paying the money for the week.


----------



## timeos2 (Jun 15, 2008)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Gary, are exchangers at DVC going to continue to pay for internet service?  I think it should be included in the $95 we pay.  Rick and I have annual passes, so the free parking in the parks is not a savings for us, and we rent a car, so we don't use their transportation, even from the airport.  I wish they would stop charging for internet because it is excessive.
> 
> If it is $48 for a week at OLCC, I think that is reasonable.  Our good friend and his mom are staying at OLCC River Island in October, and I know internet access is very important to him because he is a computer geek.  He won't mind paying the money for the week.



Cindy - Your idea of reasonable is much higher than mine especially when that isn't in the unit but at limited locations around the resort.  I balk at $29/week (although I have paid it for in unit service) but anything above that I look for alternatives.  In fact I have 3G service now on my Verizon Treo for $59/month unlimited which means I get high speed service using that almost anyplace I go.  While it is a tad more convenient to simply connect using Wifi rather than the tether to the phone not at a cost like that.


----------



## jbuzzy11 (Jun 15, 2008)

I also go to the Library about 3 min down the road on 192, I never brought my laptop with me but now you can and hook it up without waiting for a computer to open up. I go to checkin on Southwest and when it was time to check in (24hrs in advance) the computers were all taken so I called my mother in NY and she checked me in online and I just printed it out when available. so bring your laptop and use it in the library!


----------



## ajsmithtx (Jun 15, 2008)

Gary

$70.00 is for use of OLCC's PCs for the week, which was the same as last year.  The $48.00 fee might be for individuals using their personal laptops.  Again, I am not sure, since I did not bring my laptop.

At The Shearwater in Hawaii, we have access to WIFI, but I am sure the cost is included in our MX fees.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 15, 2008)

Tony, that is true at Shearwater, and exchangers don't pay either, which is nice.  Although unit 102 didn't have much of a signal, I was still able to connect with my laptop on occasion.  

Rick had "words" with the gal at KEK's clubhouse because we went over there to pick up a box that was supposed to boost the signal if the computer was plugged into it, and it didn't help.  Rick said that was unacceptable that we had no signal, and she insisted that we don't pay for it.  Rick said we absolutely do pay for it.  She said, "No, it's complimentary."  Yeah, Wyndham is just giving it to the owners.   

Twin Rivers' wireless internet was weak in some units, so an expert is going to the resort to make sure it works in every unit.  That will be free to owners and exchangers, and I think that is the only way to do things as a timeshare resort.  I wish OLCC would provide free Wireless Internet, but they just don't, and only the HOA can do anything about it, as Stu pointed out in an earlier post.


----------



## gjw007 (Jun 16, 2008)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Gary, are exchangers at DVC going to continue to pay for internet service?  I think it should be included in the $95 we pay.  Rick and I have annual passes, so the free parking in the parks is not a savings for us, and we rent a car, so we don't use their transportation, even from the airport.  I wish they would stop charging for internet because it is excessive.
> 
> If it is $48 for a week at OLCC, I think that is reasonable.  Our good friend and his mom are staying at OLCC River Island in October, and I know internet access is very important to him because he is a computer geek.  He won't mind paying the money for the week.



Cindy,

This is from the DVC member site so you know as much as I.

_*Daily Internet charge to be discontinued effective May 4, 2008*

Based on Member feedback, the daily charge for wired high-speed Internet access for Members staying at Disney Vacation Club Resorts at the Walt Disney World® Resort will be discontinued effective May 4, 2008. Guests renting Disney Vacation Club accommodations will continue to pay the daily rate for access, and high-speed Internet access charges still apply to Members staying at non-Disney Vacation Club Resorts. 
_​
There is no mention of exchangers in this briefing.  As far as the Internet at River Island, I did use my laptop and the wireless but at times it was very weak.  If your son enjoys gaming (I have coworker who all he talks about is gaming), he should bring an ethernet cable as well to make sure that he has a good connection in case his wireless Internet connection is less than desirable.


----------



## gjw007 (Jun 16, 2008)

ajsmithtx said:


> Gary
> 
> $70.00 is for use of OLCC's PCs for the week, which was the same as last year.  The $48.00 fee might be for individuals using their personal laptops.  Again, I am not sure, since I did not bring my laptop.
> 
> At The Shearwater in Hawaii, we have access to WIFI, but I am sure the cost is included in our MX fees.



Thanks Tony.  I bring my laptop and don't use the resorts computers.  I did not check the cost when using OLCC's computers.


----------



## ajsmithtx (Jun 16, 2008)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Tony, that is true at Shearwater, and exchangers don't pay either, which is nice.  Although unit 102 didn't have much of a signal, I was still able to connect with my laptop on occasion.



Cindy, the signal in unit 110 wasn't the greatest either.  We will at The Shearwater this Thursday,:whoopie:  in unit 109.

I believe it depends on what type of wireless setup the resort has, whether that is OLCC or anyplace else.  The Shearwater's router sits on a high ledge in the clubhouse, and I am not sure what system or router type that it is.  

At OLCC I noticed people sitting around the West Village and RI "connections" area with their laptops, I am assuming their signal acquisition, was a lot better near the "connection" areas.  

We have an N1 router at our house, you can be a good distance anyway  from it, and still get a good signal.


----------



## gjw007 (Jun 16, 2008)

You can use the wireless in the West Village Clubhouse almost anywhere I think and get a good signal.  This is mostly true for RI as well.  This past stay was the first time I have had problems with a weak signal. I'm wondering if it wasn't because I was in a first floor unit that may have had some obstacle blocking the signal.  I have stayed on the 2nd and 3rd floor in roughly the same area without any issues before.  I never did have a problem when I took the laptop to the pool area getting a strong signal.


----------



## slabeaume (Jun 22, 2008)

Don't forget---if you choose to go with dial up and think you'll save that way, you pay $.75 per local call.


----------



## Vodo (Jun 23, 2008)

*Public Library Has Moved . . .*

I'm at Summer Bay now and wi-fi is $39.99 for 7 days, $34.99 for 5 days, and there are other increment options that I don't recall right now.  I bit the bullet and paid the 5-day rate since we'll be leaving a little early this visit.  The library that we've all so happily used in the past has moved from the Publix strip center next door.  It's now located on Highway 27 just across the street from the Super Wal-Mart.  That's just a little bit more of a trek than I'm willing to make with any frequency, thus my choice to pay the wi-fi fee.


----------



## snippet (Jun 23, 2008)

Internet access at OLCC is too expensive for me.  I think it was $6 for an hour with our own laptop.  I don't understand why they charge so much.  I asked at check in about wifi access in the units, but was told it wasn't available at all.  I tried to find a signal in my unit (golf villa) and couldn't find anything.

Deb/senorak:  as for the other fees you need to be aware of.... putt putt golf is either by the week or game.  I bought a pass for both courses (West and River Island) for $54.00 for a family of 8.  It was worth it to us.  We also played on the lake with paddle boats and boats, and that also is extra.


----------



## Kozman (Jun 23, 2008)

*Cost of Internet*

Perhaps I'm wrong, but I think some resorts contract the internet service out to a private company and that's why it's so expensive.

Since I travel so often to timeshares, I too subscribed to Verizon Wireless Broadband for approx. $60 per month.  It has worked at all the resorts I've visited in the past three months and works 'in the room' and most other locations.


----------



## myip (Jun 29, 2008)

Does OLCC has internet access inside the villa?


----------



## snippet (Jul 3, 2008)

myip said:


> Does OLCC has internet access inside the villa?


no, but I think the newer River Island villas do.


----------



## Mel (Jul 3, 2008)

slabeaume said:


> Don't forget---if you choose to go with dial up and think you'll save that way, you pay $.75 per local call.



Not all local calls cost - you need to check the exchanges listed on the card near the phone.  Many local places are a "toll" call, because I think OLCC is considered in Orlando, not Kissimmee (or something similar).  I know we found free numbers to call for 2 different dial-up ISPs we've used.


----------



## Darlene (Jul 6, 2008)

Someone may have already answered this - but is there any place onsite that you can use the wi-fi for free, like the West Village Clubhouse, or do you have to pay for the service everywhere onsite.  
Even most hotels have free w-fi in their lobby.
Darlene


----------



## senorak (Jul 7, 2008)

AS far as I know (and I'm here at OLCC)....there are only 3 areas w/ WIFI...West Village Clubhouse, North Village Pool area...and River Island.  However....you must have an "access code" and  be registered to use the WIFI.  I tried it from our unit (Tennis Villas)...and  had no reception.   

The fees are not cheap.....I'm using the 3 day for $24.....one week for $48....and it's $10 or so for the day.  More if you use their PCs, rather than your laptop.

DEB


----------



## banzai (Jul 12, 2008)

*Free WiFi*

Check out openwifispots.com and you can plug in a location and it will tell you all the local free wifi spots.  I know this is a bit more inconvenient than having it available in your unit.  But if you only need it to look something up or do a little research on a location it would work.


http://www.openwifispots.com


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 12, 2008)

*Here's a possible Internet access solution*

The idea of reliable Internet access when staying in timeshares comes up a lot.  I solved the problem by using the process described below.  This is an excellent alternative idea for those who can use it:

If you happen to be a Verizon Wireless subscriber, and if you happen to have a PDA phone, you can subscribe to their unlimited data plan for $45 a month.  Then you can go to www.junefabrics.com and download software titled "PDAnet for Windows Mobile" (or whichever version works with your phone.)  Install the software on your laptop, execute it so it talks to your cell phone, and it turns your cell phone into a modem.  As long as you have a cell signal, you can get online.

Yes, it uses cell phone minutes, but Verizon has free nights and weekends.  Use it during those hours, and it's free.  I'm sure other wireless carriers have similar data plans, but I know Verizon because that's my provider.

I've used this process to check the Internet from timeshare rooms, from airports, restaurants, and other public places.  I've even had a passenger check the Internet while I'm driving the car.  If you have even modest cell phone coverage, you have Internet access.

Yes, the program costs $45 a month, but that's a darn sight cheaper than $48 for a week at OLCC, or anywhere else that charges such outrageous fees.  And you won't ever be victim to lousy wireless coverage areas in rooms that have sketchy signal strength.

Hope this helps,
Dave


----------



## timeos2 (Jul 12, 2008)

*Data on the go*



BMWguynw said:


> The idea of reliable Internet access when staying in timeshares comes up a lot.  I solved the problem by using the process described below.  This is an excellent alternative idea for those who can use it:
> 
> If you happen to be a Verizon Wireless subscriber, and if you happen to have a PDA phone, you can subscribe to their unlimited data plan for $45 a month.  Then you can go to www.junefabrics.com and download software titled "PDAnet for Windows Mobile" (or whichever version works with your phone.)  Install the software on your laptop, execute it so it talks to your cell phone, and it turns your cell phone into a modem.  As long as you have a cell signal, you can get online.
> 
> ...



Absolutely right on great service. If you are paying $45 then you shoulodn't be using your cell phone minutes as the data service is separate.  I pay the $45 (actually it just dropped to $29 for unlimited data they say) data for my Treo then it costs $15/month more to "tether" it to my pc or laptop for it to use the Treo (or cellphone if thats what I had) for data access.  Works great. Has made our car trips ones to remember as we have a small 120v inverter ($25/Sams Club) hook up the laptop to the cell phone and can watch TV using Slingbox, surf the web & send/receive emal all while cruising at 65 MPH. Never lost signal once between Rochester and Orlando last December. Just don't "peek" if you are the driver!  No longer depend on WiFi anywhere (but if it's free I'll use it)  Verizon 3G Data service is highly recommended.


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 12, 2008)

timeos2 said:


> Absolutely right on great service. If you are paying $45 then you shoulodn't be using your cell phone minutes as the data service is separate.




Wow, of course, you're completely right John.  I'd forgotten that since changing to the data plan, it doesn't use cell minutes anymore.  Old habits die hard, I guess.  And that means I can do this during the day without worrying about it.  I have a cell plan wth a gazillion minutes anyway, so it's not really a problem.

But either way, it's worth it.  I even bought and configured an Asus Eee PC (7" screen) to travel with.  It's a fantastic combination, and it easily fits on airline tray tables.  Leaves room for my drink...   

Dave


----------



## riu girl (Jul 18, 2008)

Vodo said:


> I'm at Summer Bay now and wi-fi is $39.99 for 7 days, $34.99 for 5 days, and there are other increment options that I don't recall right now.  I bit the bullet and paid the 5-day rate since we'll be leaving a little early this visit.  The library that we've all so happily used in the past has moved from the Publix strip center next door.  It's now located on Highway 27 just across the street from the Super Wal-Mart.  That's just a little bit more of a trek than I'm willing to make with any frequency, thus my choice to pay the wi-fi fee.



Anyone know exact address (or how to find it) for this library?  I would like to mapquest this from grand palms.

Thanks


----------



## gjw007 (Jul 19, 2008)

riu girl said:


> Anyone know exact address (or how to find it) for this library?  I would like to mapquest this from grand palms.
> 
> Thanks



You might try http://www.lakeline.lib.fl.us/libraries/librarydetail.aspx?IDLibrary=10 or http://maps.google.com/maps?ie=UTF-...FL&fb=1&sa=X&oi=local_group&resnum=1&ct=image.  I'm told it has moved to Hwy 27N near the Walmart


----------



## riu girl (Jul 20, 2008)

Thanks Gary


----------



## radconjohn (Jul 27, 2008)

Why don't you just leave your laptop at home and ENJOY your vacation!


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Aug 3, 2008)

Stay at any Marriott Timeshare and the internet access is always available and always free!

Marriott saw the future a few years ago and made a decision that internet access is much like television, and should be included in all Villas at no extra charge.   A great convenience to all travelers!

I'm sure all other timeshare operators will have to take the same approach within the few years, otherwise they will fall behind the times and it may negatively affect their occupancy and sales.


----------



## timeos2 (Aug 3, 2008)

*It is a very small number that are free and fewer that have good coverage in all unit*



TheTimeTraveler said:


> Stay at any Marriott Timeshare and the internet access is always available and always free!
> 
> Marriott saw the future a few years ago and made a decision that internet access is much like television, and should be included in all Villas at no extra charge.   A great convenience to all travelers!
> 
> I'm sure all other timeshare operators will have to take the same approach within the few years, otherwise they will fall behind the times and it may negatively affect their occupancy and sales.



So it's better to be paying a higher annual fee as an owner at a resort that provides Internet "free" (the owners ARE paying) then to have a reasonable fee (Not $49!) for the owners guests that wish to use it. After all the Marriott (or any other resort) that chooses to provide the service at no charge to guests have zero guarantee they will get no cost service when they stay at another resort. Internet at resorts, while very poplular, is not yet at the 100% expected level that telephone, television services are. But in another 4-5 years it likely will be and owners will be willing to have the fees covered in their annual fees. 

By the way the "Free" services at the Marriotts tend to have extremely poor coverage. Unless you are in the lobby or get lucky in your room location you may not even get a signal. Why? Because it is costly to get 90%+ coverage in all rooms and, surprise, apparently they can't justify the cost to the owners just to give it away.  

Unlike hotels timeshares don't attract guests that are willing to pay for the service in the nightly fee. The owners pay for everything and, right now, "free" Internet isn't on the plate at most timeshares. Many don't even have access in the units. It's a long way from a standard feature.


----------

